# [driver]vesa działa poprawnie, intel nie

## janemba

Witam

Na laptopie posiadam 3 systemy: ubuntu, debian i najnowszy gentoo. W instalacji tego ostatniego pomógł mi znajomy z którym nie mam teraz kontaktu. Mam kartę grafiki intel x4500, system działa, jest skonfigurowany, ale nie mogę właczyć efektów pulpitu. Prawdopodobnie chodzi o to iż sterownik uniemożliwia mi to. Korzystam z sterownika vesa. Gdy ustawię w xorg'u na intel to po oknie logowania system zawiesza się i ani rusz. Nie wiem kompletnie co powinienem zrobić by korzystać z sterownika intel i by zwiększyć wydajność grafiki. Tym bardziej że na ubuntu wszystko działa jak należy. 

xorg z ubuntu

xorg z gentoo

Chodzi mi o sekcję device. Jak odhaszuję intel i zahaszuje vesa dzieje się to, co opisałem powyżej. Loguję się i następuje "STOP" system przestaje reagować na cokolwiek. Próbowałem też podmienić xorgi z tym działającym z ubuntu ale również nie pomogło. Szukałem rozwiązania problemu i na forach i google ale kompletnie nic nie znalazłem. Jestem zmuszony prosić Was o pomoc. Czy wie ktoś jak mógłbym rozwiązać swój problem ?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

## SlashBeast

Poszukaj na forum i kartach intela i xorg-server-1.6.

----------

## mistix

Rzuć ls -la /lib/libdrm.so.2

----------

## janemba

 *mistix wrote:*   

> Rzuć ls -la /lib/libdrm.so.2

 Nie ma takiego pliku...

 *Quote:*   

> Poszukaj na forum i kartach intela i xorg-server-1.6.

 

Właśnie natknąłem się na Twój post, mianowicie: *Quote:*   

> U mnie wszystko smiga cudownie na x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r3. x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.7.1 i kernelu 2.6.30-rc7 z linux-phc.

 Spróbuję u siebie też tego, bo póki co w repo jest tylko x11 base 1.5.3-r6. Może się uda, dam znać za chwilę...

----------

## SlashBeast

1.6 jest hardmasked, musisz je odmaskowac przez /etc/portage/package.unmask.

----------

## janemba

SlashBeast masz tę samą kartę grafiki co ja ? x4500 ?

----------

## SlashBeast

nie, mam 965GM czyli X3100 ale obchodzenie sie z nia jest takie same jak z X4500.

----------

## janemba

Po odmaskowaniu zainstalowałem xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r2

Sterownik xf86-video-intel w wersji 2.7.1 już miałem zainstalowany.

Jądro mam starsze, właśnie ściągnąłem linux-2.6.30-rc8.tar.gz

Mógłbym prosić o Twojego xorg'a SlashBeast ? A dokładnie chodzi mi o sekcję device, bo przypuszczam że będzie mi potrzebna jak zainstaluję te jądro...Last edited by janemba on Sun Jun 14, 2009 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

 *janemba wrote:*   

> Po odmaskowaniu zainstalowałem xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r2
> 
> Sterownik f86-video-intel w wersji 2.7.1 już miałem zainstalowany.
> 
> Jądro mam starsze, właśnie ściągnąłem linux-2.6.30-rc8.tar.gz
> ...

 

Skoro miales juz driver intela, to go przeinstaluj, z nowym xorgiem musi byc zainstaloway. Xorg-server odmaskuj i zainstaluj w -r3, kernel zainstaluj w wersji 2.6.30 skoro juz wyszlo, daruj sobie -rc. Xorg.conf wygeneruj nowy przez X -configure, jedyne co zmienialem w takin configu to wymusznie UXA zawsze ale chyba o ktorejs tam wersji sterownika intela EXA nie jest juz wspierana.

----------

## janemba

Sterownik intela przeinstalowałem.

Xorg odmaskowałem ale do instalacji jest tylko rc2. 

```
janemba-lapek portage # cat package.unmask

x11-base/xorg-server

janemba-lapek portage # emerge -vp xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r2 

```

Spróbuję teraz zainstalować nowe jądro

----------

## SlashBeast

```
emerge "=xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r3"
```

----------

## janemba

```
janemba-lapek ~ # emerge "=xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r3"

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.1.901-r3".

```

Chyba mam coś pochrzanione.

A instalację najnowszego jądra powinienem instalować po przez emerge czy ściągnąć luzem pakiet z sieci ? Bo jeśli chodzi o to pierwsze, to jest ten sam problem co z xorg-server, też nie potrafi znaleźć pakietu. Z tego co czytam najnowsza wersja to 2.6.30-r1

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources unstable.

Instalację które są hard masked czy unstable... nie będę miał kłopotów z błędami ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Hardmasked pakiety sa nie bez powodu. Skoro nie masz r3 to moze zrob synca portage? http://gentoo-portage.com/x11-base/xorg-server

----------

## Qlawy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Skoro miales juz driver intela, to go przeinstaluj, z nowym xorgiem musi byc zainstaloway. Xorg-server odmaskuj i zainstaluj w -r3, kernel zainstaluj w wersji 2.6.30 skoro juz wyszlo, daruj sobie -rc. Xorg.conf wygeneruj nowy przez X -configure, jedyne co zmienialem w takin configu to wymusznie UXA zawsze ale chyba o ktorejs tam wersji sterownika intela EXA nie jest juz wspierana.

 

W jajku .30 jest niefajna regresja w porównaniu do 30-rc8 dotycząca KMS, ale w sumie jestem ciekaw czy na x4500 też ten problem się pojawia.

@janemba

Bardzo fajnie się składa, że masz x4500 bo potrzebne mi informacje na temat tej karty. Potestuj i napisz tutaj jak u niej z 3D i wsparciem przez sterownik intela - obijętne jakie distro, byle świeże pakiety i linux. Oknows mnie w tej materii akurat nie interesuje.

----------

## SlashBeast

Taa, Mowisz o tym, ze niby ustawia natywna rozdzialke, ale konsole nie uzywa jej calej ? Duzy pusty pas po prawej i maly na dole? To jest piekne, ze w ostatnim RC jest dobrze a w stable juz nie.

----------

## Qlawy

Dokładnie o tym mówię. Podobno jest to już poprawione, ale nie chciało mi się jakoś pobierać gitowego jajka, poczekam na r1 powinno być wtedy poprawione

----------

## janemba

Po przeinstalowaniu xf86 i xorg'a w ogóle nie uruchamia się tryb graficzny. Jak jest na sterowniku vesa, to pojawia się czarny ekran i stoi w miejscu, a w logach pisze że nie znalazło i nie załadowało sterownika vesa. Gdy ustawię w xorgu z vesa na intel to włącza się gnome i nie mogę ruszać ani myszką, ani touchpadem ani nic na klawiaturze pisać. Środowiska mam ustawione na xdm w którym zdefiniowany jest jako główny KDE, a gnome podrzędny, więc nie rozumiem dlaczego się uruchamia. Ponadto pisze że nie załadowano evdev a myszke znaleziono w /dev/input/mice mimo że zawsze była pod /dev/input/mouse0

Po zmianie na mice i tak nie działa. Najpier muszę zrobić by działała klawiatura i mysz, najwyżej założę osobny temat by nie łamać regulaminu. Tego proszę nie zamykać, jak się uporam z klawiaturą/myszką to wrócę do tego tematu.

Qlawy gentoo mam od nie dawna, ale od kilku miesięcy korzystam z ubuntu, jeśli chcesz wiedzieć jak działa ta karta na tym systemie to wal śmiało na pw, pogadamy  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *janemba wrote:*   

> Po przeinstalowaniu xf86 i xorg'a w ogóle nie uruchamia się tryb graficzny. Jak jest na sterowniku vesa, to pojawia się czarny ekran i stoi w miejscu, a w logach pisze że nie znalazło i nie załadowało sterownika vesa. Gdy ustawię w xorgu z vesa na intel to włącza się gnome i nie mogę ruszać ani myszką, ani touchpadem ani nic na klawiaturze pisać. Środowiska mam ustawione na xdm w którym zdefiniowany jest jako główny KDE, a gnome podrzędny, więc nie rozumiem dlaczego się uruchamia. Ponadto pisze że nie załadowano evdev a myszke znaleziono w /dev/input/mice mimo że zawsze była pod /dev/input/mouse0
> 
> Po zmianie na mice i tak nie działa. Najpier muszę zrobić by działała klawiatura i mysz, najwyżej założę osobny temat by nie łamać regulaminu. Tego proszę nie zamykać, jak się uporam z klawiaturą/myszką to wrócę do tego tematu.
> 
> Qlawy gentoo mam od nie dawna, ale od kilku miesięcy korzystam z ubuntu, jeśli chcesz wiedzieć jak działa ta karta na tym systemie to wal śmiało na pw, pogadamy 

 

Bylo wiele razy, poszukaj o upgradzie do 1.5 lub 1.6 xorg-servera i inputach, albowylaczyc automagiczne dodawanie inputow albo uzywac hal+evdev. Bez konkretnych logow nie da sie debugowac problemu, a co do Twojego 'trybu graficznego' skoro po zmianie z vesa na intel jako-tako smiga, to znaczy, ze _NIE_ wygenerowales nowego configa przez X -configure, sadze, ze rowniez nie przebudowales sterownika vesa i evdev z nowym xorg-serverm co tlumaczy problemy z jego zaladwaniem.

----------

## janemba

Co do logów

Gdy mam w xorg'u zahashowany sterownik vesa to włacza się ekran logowania, ale i tak nic nie mogę pisać, ani myszką/touchpad'em ruszać. Jeśli bym się zalogował nim x'y zostaną włączone i wydam polecenie startx to uruchomi się podrzędny(mam dwa środowiska, w xdm jest zdefiniowany KDE) gnome. I tu logi.

Jeśli zahashowany jest intel to tylko ciemny ekran, ale mogę się przełączyć ctrl + alt + F1.

Logi

SlashBeast masz rację, nie wygenerowałem nowego configa, ani nie przebudowałem vesa i evdev. Po prostu nie wiedziałem że tak powinienem zrobić. 

Chodzi mi by intel działał, czy jeśli teraz przebuduję evdev, czy to mi coś da ? Muszę jakoś się za to wziąść, a na początek to chyba by myszka i klawiatura działała...

----------

## SlashBeast

nowy config + przebuduj drivery i upewnij sie, ze hal masz wystartowany. Chwilowo olej xdma i ze startx odpalaj Xy do tstow.

----------

